# AGS spinners



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Had one of the AGS brand silicone spinners bust on me today. I have fired less that 300 rounds at it and cracked badly at the bottom. It is one of the 5 cm models. Trying to remember where I got it from, I think it was from a trade maybe? If anyone knows who sells them please let us know, Thanks


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s wild, I’ve never had one break and it’s got 1,000+ shots on them. Aliexpress is the way to go buy em cheap and loads of them. If you want some fast performance catapults has some for sale on FB.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

GZK sells some, as does AliExpress. I've found their durability varies a lot. Harder ones will crack and come apart like that one, whereas some are much softer and last way longer. I'm gonna try some of the new GZK leather spinners next time I place an order with him, it seems like those should last forever.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

3danman said:


> GZK sells some, as does AliExpress. I've found their durability varies a lot. Harder ones will crack and come apart like that one, whereas some are much softer and last way longer. I'm gonna try some of the new GZK leather spinners next time I place an order with him, it seems like those should last forever.


I think they will too. I mentioned that I had a leather disk that I have been banging on for years


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Simple shot has some that are well nigh indestructible.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

The Norseman said:


> Simple shot has some that are well nigh indestructible.


I think those are from GZK and are the same as the others... You must have gotten a good batch! Or maybe SS weeds out the bad ones, which would be cool of them considered the higher price.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Make your own out of saddle skirting leather or buy leather saddle conchos also called rosettes. Weaver or Tandy are good sources.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I've had one AGS target break withing the first 10 shots. The best silicone targets are those that are NOT AGS, but have that dragon logo. I broke one of them for the first time today, after a few months.
That being said, I also have those leather targets in my basket, they will not get destroyed anytime soon!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I just recently oiled my leather targets to keep them soft and pliable. Ball Bearings don't even leave a mark on them.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I just recently oiled my leather targets to keep them soft and pliable. Ball Bearings don't even leave a mark on them.


Nothing beats leather, and in this case, quite literally!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd say that SS would be your best bet. What would be wrong with ordering from our vendors?.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I'd say that SS would be your best bet. What would be wrong with ordering from our vendors?.


Does SS sell leather spinners?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm supposed to have a couple AGS freebies packed in with my last dankung order.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I'd say that SS would be your best bet. What would be wrong with ordering from our vendors?.


I don't know mate, I've used two AGS spinners, and both got seriously damaged in the first 5 hits. I didn't know that SS carried them though. If Nathan weeds the bad ones out that's great, but the shipping cost for just some spinners wouldnt be worth it for overseas shipping


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I got the leather type, and the silicone, they ok for round kinda ammo, steel or marbles, not my lead chunks, so mostly I use the ol’ cans or some scrap leather when I want to save on ammo in my catch all box, druther shoot at critters in the woods, it’s funnier


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I think the AGS spinners i have came as a free add in to a Dankung order.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I purchased six of these from GZK when they first became available. I'm not sure if the color has anthing to do with it, but I have them in white, in 3cm and 5cm diameters. So far I'm still using the first two from the order which are hanging in the catch box. They've taken over a thousand hits each and really show no signs of wear. They're still have that rubbery, pliable, flexible feel to them.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I purchased six of these from GZK when they first became available. I'm not sure if the color has anthing to do with it, but I have them in white, in 3cm and 5cm diameters. So far I'm still using the first two from the order which are hanging in the catch box. They've taken over a thousand hits each and really show no signs of wear. They're still have that rubbery, pliable, flexible feel to them.


Hmmm, sounds like those with the dragon logo. Those AGS I got in orange, do not have that soft rubbery feel. I've already ordered those white microfiber leather ones, with the red center, a set from 2cm to 6cm, and everything in between. I am sure those aren't going to get destroyed anytime soon.
Oh, are you shooting fast or slow speeds? Mine got destroyed even with some slow target bands I've tried.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the white AGS spinner I received. I lifted these pictures from my old post.

I usually shoot at 4X or a 4.5X stretch factor depending on band I'm using. GZK did throw in one of those microfiber targets with the red center on my last order. It seems well made, I haven't hung it up yet, so can't comment on durability.









Compared to WASP spinner


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Never used a Wasp spinner. They sure look nice.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

It is easily broken because of the weather's becoming cold. The cold weather makes it become hard and brittle. it works perfectly in hot weather.

there will be new similar inventory in China. I will bring it into western markets.



raventree78 said:


> Had one of the AGS brand silicone spinners bust on me today. I have fired less that 300 rounds at it and cracked badly at the bottom. It is one of the 5 cm models. Trying to remember where I got it from, I think it was from a trade maybe? If anyone knows who sells them please let us know, Thanks


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> It is easily broken because of the weather's becoming cold. The cold weather makes it become hard and brittle. it works perfectly in hot weather.
> 
> there will be new similar inventory in China. I will bring it into western markets.
> 
> ...


When mine broke, both of them, it was not cold, it was around 17-18°c 
The other spinners that have the dragon on them, and come on 3 and 4cm didn't break, and they are much softer than AGS. Quality control is probably not very good on these.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

My dankung order finally arrived a couple days short of a month. The spinners are not the AGS ones like the email they sent me showed a picture of. They look like the white ones ShootnCoastie posted, but they are orange with an eagle logo. Unfortunately they also sent me the wrong slingshot. So, I'm waiting to see how that pans out before I shoot at the spinners.


----------



## Highpockets (Sep 20, 2018)

Dankung shipped me the wrong slingshot as well. After contacting them about the order mixup and identifing the correct one, I was told to keep the first one and they would send out the correct slingshot after the holiday week it's been about a month, so maybe any day now....


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang, I thought it was just my own bad luck.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I buy all of mine from the seller listed below although a few have been included as gifts in GZK orders. I buy them from this seller so I can buy only the sizes I use.*

*I've put them through thousands of hits and so far destroyed only one. I'm pretty sure it wasn't from the cold as I shoot indoors at around 70 degrees Fahrenheit.*

*That said, I've heard of enough breaking that I stocked up heavily as they take a long time to deliver from China.*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tactical-Hunting-Shooting-Target-Dia-3cm-4cm-5cm-6cm-Plastic-Target-Bullseye-For-Slingshot-Catapult-Shooting/32873085176.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUehhNP*


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

My current solution is to stop buying slingshots. I've found that I spend less time on the computer and more time outside shooting those frames I already have too many of. And consequently, I spend a whole lot less money.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Highpockets said:


> Dankung shipped me the wrong slingshot as well. After contacting them about the order mixup and identifing the correct one, I was told to keep the first one and they would send out the correct slingshot after the holiday week it's been about a month, so maybe any day now....


If you haven't already done so, it may be a good idea to email and ask for a tracking number. I have personally never received anything wrong out of 17 different orders and most of those contained several items. My only complaint is shipping to the USA has been painfully slow and even if you pay extra for expedited shipping you don't get a tracking number unless you email the order number and specifically ask for one.

Folks in the UK generally get things faster than me which should be the case. They are around 2,500 miles closer to China than I am.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Bob E said:


> My dankung order finally arrived a couple days short of a month. The spinners are not the AGS ones like the email they sent me showed a picture of. They look like the white ones ShootnCoastie posted, but they are orange with an eagle logo. Unfortunately they also sent me the wrong slingshot. So, I'm waiting to see how that pans out before I shoot at the spinners.


Best of luck friend. I hope they do right by you but it won't hurt to email and ask for tracking info.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

SS targets just bounce back my ammos ..range is about 20 feet. do feel that ?/



Ibojoe said:


> I'd say that SS would be your best bet. What would be wrong with ordering from our vendors?.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

ashikrafi said:


> SS targets just bounce back my ammos ..range is about 20 feet. do feel that ?/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size ammo are you using? I use 3/8" steel balls and have no trouble with bounce outs.


----------

